# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Where to buy channa gachua

## Rutilans

Can any bros tell me where to buy c.gachua ?
bought my first piece from seaview.
and anybody knows how to ID male or female? :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Occasionally I see gachua at C328, in individual bags near the back of the shop where they sell shrimps and other large fish. Usual rule of thumb is males have a larger head when viewed from above.

----------


## Rutilans

Ok thks u mean near at the back of the shop?

----------


## limz_777

any pictures? c. gachua are rarely seen

----------


## Rutilans

Ya but don't know how to upload

----------


## Rutilans

@limz_777 is your AF nick limz_666?
if yes I will send u a pm with a pic.
those who want to see a pic pls list down your AF nick.as I can't use tapatalk to upload pics into here

----------


## wiseiswise

recently i caught around 10 wild chana gachua 
few with mature size and colourful ..any1 intersted?

----------


## longkanghee

wc in Malaysia?

----------


## wiseiswise

> wc in Malaysia?


Yes..wc in malaysia..got few only

----------


## SwordZ

Just to update, I think I saw two of the channa at $9 each near the shrimps, but that was on sat, better hurry down soon!

----------


## Rutilans

My num 97656616 whatsapp
Bro wiseiswise,how much for 1 piece?all for how much?

----------


## stormhawk

Please do your buy/sell/trades etc privately or via the Marketplace, thanks.

C. gachua is available every now and then at C328. Sometimes large specimens too. The other LFS further up the block from Polyart also stocks nice Channa from the larger species.

----------


## johannes

most of the Channa we see are C. bleheri, C. sp assam, or Channa sp. fire and ice.
Channa gachua is found in our local and neighbouring waters and rarely sold in LFS due to lack of demand.

----------


## eeJamboy

There were like 6 bags of fire and ice and 2 bags of bleheri 2 days ago at c328. 
And there is a bag of a single 10" striata. I believe it is a striata..

Sent electronically via mobile

----------


## Mir

C. Gachua are available at Qian Hu, along with other channas :Smile:  The tanks are labelled for easy reference!

----------


## _kai_

> C. Gachua are available at Qian Hu, along with other channas The tanks are labelled for easy reference!


Note that in Qian hu, some of the tanks use common names, such as "shiny snakehead", which looks to be a Channa lucius, and these guys grow quite big,

Some of the tanks are also unnamed, like the Channa asiatica tank, therefore you have to be careful in choosing the species. I personally picked out a lone Channa asiatica from the Channa gachua tank, which would probably have died because the waters are so warm so do be careful. 

You may end up with a monster sized Channa that will prove too big for your tank, or a subtropical Channa, which will slowly die without the proper care.

----------


## Farhan Hamzah Danial

Looking for chann gachua also..anybody have and letting go?

----------


## ActiveBlast

Any one saw channa gachua in our lfs? Looking for them!! Or any local breeder??

----------

